
Ask HN: What is the single best addon for privacy? - ApplaudPumice
I want to encourage the visitors of my sites to install an addon to protect their privacy.
What is the single best one?
======
_jomo
It's difficult to pick a single one.

uBlock Origin[0] is probably the one with biggest impact. I assume most of the
HN folks know it, but It's a general purpose blocker that can block network
requests and DOM content with support for AdBlock plus rules and host files.
FilterLists[1] is a nice resource to find lists you can subscribe to.

I also like Privacy Settings[2] a lot. It's a GUI for changing all the built
in features Firefox already has, allowing you to quickly switch options on and
off as you like.

0: [https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/)

1: [https://filterlists.com/](https://filterlists.com/)

2: [https://github.com/schomery/privacy-
settings/](https://github.com/schomery/privacy-settings/)

~~~
ApplaudPumice
Yes, I was thinking about uBlock origin, but would an "average" user be
comfortable with it? That's the problem.

------
mtgx
You may find something you like here:

[https://www.privacytools.io/](https://www.privacytools.io/)

~~~
ApplaudPumice
Do you think it would better to link to that site? Instead of suggesting an
addon my self?

